# Colored Pegboard



## SunnyTimes (Aug 15, 2008)

Do they have pegboard painted in different colors?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

Not that I've seen, but they do have this miracle product called Paint...  

--Bushytails


----------



## GreenBeaner (Aug 20, 2008)

Actually, I have seen some colored pegboard. On the other hand, I cannot remember where I saw it. I know it came in the basic colors...red, black, white, green, and I think I remember seeing yellow.

Maybe you could try a search on google or something because I know I have seen  colored pegboard out there somewhere.


----------



## F1504x4 (Jun 9, 2009)

Check out Wall Control for colored metal pegboard. I have some in my garage and it has worked out really well. I have galvanized but it comes in a bunch of other powder-coated colors. I can't put the site but just google Wall Control Pegboard and you should find it..


----------



## 109party (Jun 11, 2009)

cant you just spray a plain one, because the amount of difference in price for things in differnt colors seems silly


----------



## nonhog (Jun 23, 2009)

Just recently I purchased "wood grain" peg with the intention to paint if needed as it was discontinued and cheaper than plain at my local Lowes
I also got a couple of sheets of "metal look" cheaper than regular.
Check Lowes ?


----------



## btgd (Jun 30, 2009)

It's called aligatorboard.....but why do you want pegboard?????


----------

